# UCLA Admission Status



## dharmagirl (Dec 4, 2007)

Has anyone who applied to UCLA had an update to their admission status since they submitted the online application?

I applied for Screenwriting and it still says that they have not received my supporting materials, but I don't know if that is because they actually haven't receive them or if that department does not use the online application status screen and I'm trying not to bug the department, if I can help it.


----------



## dharmagirl (Dec 4, 2007)

That is so helpful to know.  Thank you and good luck!


----------



## Winterreverie (Dec 4, 2007)

If UCLA is running anything like they did last year, don't expect to hear anything until march when they call for interviews and then late may early june when they make decisions.


----------



## sophiedog (Dec 4, 2007)

early june?! aw man...so long!


----------



## dharmagirl (Dec 4, 2007)

So depressing!  But thanks for letting us know what to expect!


----------



## Jayimess (Dec 5, 2007)

UCLA does not use the internet status app, but Cecelia Wilmott will send you a little yellow postcard in a few weeks saying that they got everything.


And when they call/admit depends on your program, apparently.


I was emailed over a month in advance (early February) for my interview (end of March), and I got accepted before April 15th, I believe, or shortly thereafter.

USC was earlier.

But I'm a Screenwriter...production is likely a little later, I guess.


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Dec 18, 2007)

Has anybody received said "little yellow postcard"? All postcardless here...


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Dec 18, 2007)

I, too, am postcardless. But, it's a pretty hectic time for them, so I'm not expecting to be postcarded until the first of the year.


----------



## Allen Ho (Dec 19, 2007)

I just got my yellow confirmation postcard in the mail today. I live about an hour away from UCLA though so you guys should probably expect your's soon.


----------



## Allen Ho (Dec 19, 2007)

the yellow postcard just tells u if youre file is complete and ready to review or if it is incomplete and needs certain materials.


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, so now I'm beginning to freak out. I've heard didley. I'm considering calling the USPS to demand that they re-check the last three weeks of mail delivered to anybody or calling UCLA and whimpering softly into the receiver. I think I'm secretly hoping that this message will generate dozens of "I haven't heard either" responses. Anybody??? I am running out of beta-blockers.


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Jan 7, 2008)

I got my little yellow postcard a few weeks ago. It was like a note from a little angel, but not it's KILLING me to know more. Little angel, it might not be. Anyone heard anything else yet?


----------



## Sunayana Nadkarni (Jan 8, 2008)

i have not received any yellow postcard from UCLA yet. i had applied to USC as well and last week i received their graduate catalogue, it was sent on name mentioning my USC id..i dont know if thats any sign of my application being reviewed.


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Jan 8, 2008)

Today, I received a friendly mass e-mail from UCLA telling me and some other people that our screenwriting applications were received and complete. The other recipient addresses were plainly visible, and I googled them, hoping they were all retarded people with protruding tongues who lacked basic literacy. Sadly, some of them had won awards. I'll have to keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Jan 10, 2008)

Icarus,

Are you an international student? I realize your location says NY, but I'm asking because I was under the impression that international applicants were the only ones who received emails regarding their apps. 

I apologize if I'm way off the mark, but I can't check the mail at my "current address" for another two weeks, so I don't know if I got a card or not.

And just out of sheer curiousity - about how many people recieved the email?


----------



## Sunayana Nadkarni (Jan 11, 2008)

A Plan Unfurled,

I am an international student and they are not very prompt in sending us emails either. this wait-and-watch thing is getting on my nerves...its like a 'pressure-cooker' situation as the yellow postcard reaches more and more applicants except me!


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, Sunayana, at least you know you're not alone...


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Jan 12, 2008)

A Plan Unfurled,

I am, indeed, a New Yorker, though in some circles, that seems to count as foreign these days.

There were seven listed recipients of the e-mail.

--IA


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Jan 14, 2008)

Alright, I can finally breathe a sigh of relief - I just received an email from UCLA confirming receipt of my completed application. 

There were 16 other recipients listed.

-Sir Unfurled


----------



## ediebeale (Feb 12, 2008)

What about interviews? Anyone hear back yet??? Future DP here and startin to sweat a little.


----------



## sophiedog (Feb 12, 2008)

Haven't heard anything yet, I don't think we'll hear from UCLA in February, from boards last year I think they didn't start notifying people about interviews until March. I applied for screenwriting.


----------



## cabezon (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey ediebeale. 

I agree with sophiedog, I've checked out some of the forum posts from last spring and spoken to a few of the "2007 kids" and most of them didn't interview until March (some april). Most didn't hear about admissions until late spring. Just imagine if you get waitlisted? lol...suspenseful

I'm sure more people are going to begin popping up on this forum wondering the same thing. I stumbled onto here last week while anxiously googling grad school stuff. Last years kids all seemed to join this thing around mid-late Feb. 2007  Hey it shows we care about our futures. LOL 

This waiting game sucks. But it's exciting at the same time. I'm on the same boat as most of you. I've applied to the UCLA producer's program and several other schools as well. I hope I get invited for interviews.

Let's keep each other posted on our progress. We might be classmates/collaborators someday. Anybody have any amusing anecdotes or advice/tips about this whole admissions process?

Good luck everyone!


----------



## mykefilm (Feb 18, 2008)

Got my yellow card in Jan but have not heard anything since.  Has anyone applied to the MFA film directing program?  Just curious...


----------



## maozbrown (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey mykefilm,

I applied to the MFA directing program...also waiting to hear from them.


----------



## mykefilm (Feb 18, 2008)

go to hear from you maozbrown.  Good luck! Hopefully we both make it in


----------

